# Please Read !!!!! Flea Medication and Leather Furniture



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

To all that don't know like I didn't know k9 Advantix works wonders on leather ottomans. I washed the dog yesterday it was warm outside and let him dry. About a hr. later I put on his flea med. which was K9 Advantix not to put them in a low light because I like the product but all flea meds will do this according to a leather shop. If the dog shakes or rubs it causes bleaching of the leather or spraying spots in my case that look like bubbles or wax dropped on the leather. Please learn from my mistake  and tell others so they won't go through this expensive mistake. Put the dog in the kennel after applying for and hour or so and things will be fine thats where I failed this time. I always put it on at bedtime and put him in the kennel,But not today. That should be a warning on the boxes.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tank,

Thanks, I have a leather couch and have never had an issue before, but I'll be more careful. 

Also question for you - why wash the dogs, I've been told it is better to have them a little "dirty" because the oil is still in their coats, but washing them removes the oil which as I understand helps with the application? Correct me if I'm wrong....

FOM


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

FOM said:


> Tank,
> 
> Thanks, I have a leather couch and have never had an issue before, but I'll be more careful.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's good to know.

And I agree, you don't want to bathe immediately prior to application -- 24 hours max. We try to do 1-2 days out of water/bath prior to and after application... You need the oil on the skin for it to travel properly...

-K


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

FOM said:


> Also question for you - why wash the dogs, I've been told it is better to have them a little "dirty" because the oil is still in their coats, but washing them removes the oil which as I understand helps with the application? Correct me if I'm wrong....
> 
> FOM


This is from there site and what I have always done with no problems other then the furniture this time. I know with frontline a friend of mine that has a grooming salon said to wait a couple days after a bath or before.

http://www.advantix.info/Waterproof-Protection.1184.0.html

Protection in conjunction with water immersion and shampoo
Some dogs apparently have frequent water exposure due to swimming or washing. As a general recommendation, if a dog needs to be bathed or shampooed, this should be done before product application. Like Advantage®, advantix® may be applied right after the coat is dry without any waiting period.


----------

